
FB's Community Standards Approves This Violent Video - artur_makly
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;osvaldo.torres.5496&#x2F;videos&#x2F;10207663038320408&#x2F;?pnref=story<p>&quot;Thank you for taking the time to report something that you feel may violate our Community Standards. Reports like yours are an important part of making Facebook a safe and welcoming environment. We reviewed the video you reported for promoting graphic violence and found it doesn&#x27;t violate our Community Standards.&quot;
======
artur_makly
As an artist, im the first guy to defend freedom of speech. i guess i wasnt
ready to see this with my first morning cup of tea after a nice warm
meditation. Or maybe it's my parental instincts finally kicking in.. but
something feels wrong here.

side-theory : i bet if someone posted the exact same video of a mock Hillary
Clinton execution.. it would be banned faster than Zuck can tell Merkel 'dont
worry we wont post anti-immiagration content in germany'

..mic dropped.

